# Blue Tipz for smartphone tip up alert



## huffduf41 (May 31, 2006)

Has anyone tried these yet?


----------



## AlphaPlex20 (Jan 20, 2015)

interesting. I have not tried them, but i am interested to see some reviews.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

If they are blue tooth, they won't have a ton of range.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

I've looked into these, the only answer I got as far as range was "a couple hundred yards." Never saw a review from a user to back that up, so take it fir what it's worth.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Then it's definitely not Bluetooth.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Pretty sure they are blue tooth. Buddy of mine picked some up and tested out the range....I don't think it was that far but he said they worked.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Then it's definitely not Bluetooth.


I would agree.


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys - These do work well. The first year had some issues but the past 2 years they have worked nearly flawless. I have sold maybe a thousand and in the past year I do not recall even one return. I am not here to pitch you guys but if do want to try them, I will give you a buying tip... They have retailed for $39 each. But beginning tomorrow we are going to start selling them for $49 per PAIR. You can order them on our site or if you want cheaper shipping give us a call http://www.icefishingequipment.net/ - again, sorry for the pitch but in case you are looking for them. you wont find a better price - ever. Bruce


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Steve said:


> I would agree.


They are Bluetooth....says 200 yard range. I'd like to test that and see if that yardage is accurate. That's s long distance.


----------



## AlphaPlex20 (Jan 20, 2015)

I found that they offer a booster box type thing as well that is supposed to extend your range and eliminate latency. $49.99 seems like a smoking deal though. may have to try them out and write a review for them.


----------



## AlphaPlex20 (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is a link to the video i watched. May help shed some light on how they work. Keep in mind that this is from the 2014-15 ice season, so im willing to bet any further bugs have been worked out.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Part of me thinks these are cool...the other half of me thinks it's crazy how we can't do anything without cell phones anymore. For that reason alone, I'm probably not going to buy. I haven't had any issues doing it "the old fashioned way".


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

You can always rig up a few window alarms on your tip ups. I've done it and they work well. Pretty sure there's a link on here somewhere.


----------



## breminnie (Aug 14, 2012)

I use them on STD's & they work great. I don't run my STD's 200 yds away but they work great with in 50 ft of my shanty. Love them at night or early morning!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

If I take kids with me spearing they usually want to put a few tip ups out. I bought a few of these so I didn't have to open the door to check for flags every 3 minutes. They work great. I've never paced of the distance but the tip ups are always a good distance away and the signal travels that distance and through my vinyl sided darkhouse.


----------



## Happy-Hooker (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe its just me, but i would enjoy looking every now and then to see if I have a flag up, rather than my phone blowing up. Its about the suprise of checking to me. Much the same as scanning a feild to see if deer have showed up(i wouldnt want a "alert" for that either). I tend to shut my phone off, when I hunt or fish anyways to enjoy the quiet, but everyone is diffrent i suppose.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

200 yda on this and my wireless ear buds that connect to my phone only go 30 ft? Nah no thanks


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

It does sound a little too far to be true. Kind of like a 28 mile hand held FRS radio. I don't think I ever set a tip up more than a hundred yards away. I am curious now. Might pick one up just to play. I like gadgets. My BT Apple watch connects to my Iphone from my house to the barn if I stay outside. That's a good 40+ yards doorway to doorway.


----------

